# Baby Backs on the  Kettle



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Rubbed down with Wolfe  Rub.  
Cooking indirect using Kingsford charcoal.
Put BBs on the kettle 1/2 hour ago.  
Going to cook for 1 1/2 hours.

Updates later.  :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Good goin guy!


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

I better go check them. :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

They're looking good.
Kettle is approx 350*.  I wish it were a little lower, but I'm hungry.  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Kettle still at 350*.
Ribs looking almost ready to eat.
I can't wait. =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 1, 2005)

So you will only cook them for 2 hrs or less??


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Steven Raichlen told me I only needed to cook them 1 1/2 - 2 hrs. :!: 
Babybacks don't take as long to cook anyway, and I am cooking in the kettle sort of indirect/direct.  They are getting there.  1 1/2 hrs right now.  =P~  I'm going to take thenm off when the Daily Show goes to commercial. #-o


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Well I finished eating awhile ago.  The ribs were good, but some of them were over done.     Most were good in texture and flavor.  The one that the texture was off still tasted good, they were just a little over done.

Larry's WolfeRub tasted great on the ribs but I did have some problems with 'over char' due to the high sugar content and the higher heats I was using.  I knew I was cooking on the high side of where I wanted to be but I needed to get them done.

I ate some plain (just WolfeRub), some glazed with Tennessee River BBQ sauce, and some with Raspberry jelly with added diced habaneros.  Sort of 'home made' pepper jelly.  All were very tasty.  I'll be trying this method again when I have a little more time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Well I finished eating awhile ago.  The ribs were good, but some of them were over done.     Most were good in texture and flavor.  The one that the texture was off still tasted good, they were just a little over done.
> 
> Larry's WolfeRub tasted great on the ribs but I did have some problems with 'over char' due to the high sugar content and the higher heats I was using.  I knew I was cooking on the high side of where I wanted to be but I needed to get them done.
> 
> I ate some plain (just WolfeRub), some glazed with Tennessee River BBQ sauce, and some with Raspberry jelly with added diced habaneros.  Sort of 'home made' pepper jelly.  All were very tasty.  I'll be trying this method again when I have a little more time.




Sounds more like you need a little less time   #-o . Glad they turned out good for you Chris. I'm gonna try Wolfe rub tomorrow on a London Broil.


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":1agsldxv]Well I finished eating awhile ago.  The ribs were good, but some of them were over done.     Most were good in texture and flavor.  The one that the texture was off still tasted good, they were just a little over done.
> 
> Larry's WolfeRub tasted great on the ribs but I did have some problems with 'over char' due to the high sugar content and the higher heats I was using.  I knew I was cooking on the high side of where I wanted to be but I needed to get them done.
> 
> I ate some plain (just WolfeRub), some glazed with Tennessee River BBQ sauce, and some with Raspberry jelly with added diced habaneros.  Sort of 'home made' pepper jelly.  All were very tasty.  I'll be trying this method again when I have a little more time.



Yeah, I didn't listen to the smart part of my head when it was telling me that they were done.  I just wanted to wait until John Stewart (the Daily Show) went to commercial.  My life is controled by TV.  Where's TiVo when you need it?

Sounds more like you need a little less time   #-o . Glad they turned out good for you Chris. I'm gonna try Wolfe rub tomorrow on a London Broil.[/quote:1agsldxv]


----------

